# Dr. K's MTM's



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-971

I'm currently looking at this kit to anchor the front and center of my upcoming HT setup. 

Is there anyone here that has direct experience with this setup?

Thanks


----------



## SQdude (Mar 29, 2007)

build this instead. xo is better and will sound better.

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the link.

The reason I'm looking at the Parts Express kit is because I don't have the time to put anything together. School and work is a motha.

I'll keep reading over the Natalie P thread to see what I come up with.

Thanks.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Rjb breaks it down pretty nicely.

http://www.rjbaudio.com/RS180MTM/rs180-rs28-mtm.html


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-971
> 
> I'm currently looking at this kit to anchor the front and center of my upcoming HT setup.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've owned these speakers - and they sound fine. The differences are minute and really only measurable with equipment. There is nothing inherently wrong with their sound - it's just tonally slightly different. A lot of these differences will vanish once they're placed in a room, anyway. 
If your system is mostly for HT and some music, I know you will be thoroughly happy with them. However, if you sit equidistant between your speakers, sipping fine brandy and comparing male organ size on message boards - build the "other" rendition of these speakers. Oh, and be sure your amplification doesn't have a brand name on it that anyone normal would be able to recognize or afford.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

That Natalie P crossover is really cool. I've got something to play with for awhile now myself for some other designs.


----------



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

I built a MT design off of HTGuide using the RS180 and 27TDFC, and I'm very happy with them. It took awhile to get used to them (definitely sounded a bit dull at first) but they'll grow on you. Designs utilizing the RS180 and 27TDFC/RS28a are supposed to sound pretty similar.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I built some bookshelfs with RS180s and peerless HDS, and I absolutely loved them  Although, I was actively crossing them over using a behringer dcx2496.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

ezaudio said:


> Yes, I've owned these speakers - and they sound fine. The differences are minute and really only measurable with equipment. There is nothing inherently wrong with their sound - it's just tonally slightly different. A lot of these differences will vanish once they're placed in a room, anyway.
> If your system is mostly for HT and some music, I know you will be thoroughly happy with them. However, if you sit equidistant between your speakers, sipping fine brandy and comparing male organ size on message boards - build the "other" rendition of these speakers. Oh, and be sure your amplification doesn't have a brand name on it that anyone normal would be able to recognize or afford.



I lol'd at this. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------

